# starting bid at $2000... WHAT?



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

So.. Look what I found on Aquabid...Its a MUST LOOK!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1291672804


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I was like :O.. ha.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

I wonder if it might just be a typo or if it's because she's a red eyed albino. Slightly amused that the buy it now price is $2010.


----------



## GR34 (Oct 6, 2010)

is she blind in one eye


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Holy cow! Well I was lookin' on aquabid too..check this out! I really want one :lol:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1291495865

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1291495982

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1291496077

I wonder what the genetics are for dumbos are


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Didn't we have a similar topic a few weeks ago? 0: Anyone know if it's the same breeder again?


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Tsuhei said:


> Holy cow! Well I was lookin' on aquabid too..check this out! I really want one :lol:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1291495865
> 
> ...


1st link, 3rd picture is hilarious. LOL. I found a fish on there the other day that I fell in love with & if I had a tank set up (cycled, the works) and the money I would've gotten him. Unfortunately the bid isn't up anymore but I saved the pic on my computer. (EDIT: NVM, he's still there although I'm low on cash until the 15th)

↓ See? ↓


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

demonicangel132007 said:


> 1st link, 3rd picture is hilarious. LOL. I found a fish on there the other day that I fell in love with & if I had a tank set up (cycled, the works) and the money I would've gotten him. Unfortunately the bid isn't up anymore but I saved the pic on my computer. (EDIT: NVM, he's still there although I'm low on cash until the 15th)
> 
> ↓ See? ↓


Oh wow he looks pretty! I actually like the blue dumbo fishie though..first link that I put up. He's super cute xD WANT!


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Tsuhei said:


> Oh wow he looks pretty! I actually like the blue dumbo fishie though..first link that I put up. He's super cute xD WANT!


He was gorgeous. They have a lot of those on there, that I torture myself looking at reminding myself that I'm broke. :-( -sigh- One day...lol


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

to be very very honest i think the albino looks hidious!!! 
red eyes is a no-go on fish and rabbits.... 

yeah the pectoral fins post is a repost. there's a topic up about it. i think it looks gorgeous BUT it does influence the fish swimming, so i can live without it lol.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I would not pay that much money for a fish like that. Maybe somebody would but she looks creepy to me! XD


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm....I'd pay that much if a betta had a famous logo spot coloring on it. LoL Then let Disney, Nike, Apple etc, use him in commercials! hehe
Or clean defined vertical stripes...Or a crazy dalmation pattern...Like black w/ hot pink spots.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats waaay too much for a fish! For 2,000 dollars I could go to Petco nad buy all the bettas I want and have cash leftover more. I can't see why she would be worth that much.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a red eyed cello fish from one of my spawns. I was going to sell him on aquabid for $10, but I decided that it is unethical to sell a blind fish.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

if its red eyed its albino, not cello

and for $2k i could put my mustang into the 9's through the 1/4 mile, and id make alot more money with that down on hall street then i would with an albino betta


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

crowntail lover said:


> So.. Look what I found on Aquabid...Its a MUST LOOK!!!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1291672804


Well i think he/she has a reasonable price for a very! rare albino betta, and i think this because whens the last time YOU saw an albino betta?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well i think he/she has a reasonable price for a very! rare albino betta, and i think this because whens the last time YOU saw an albino betta?


Did you not see DL's pic...? hummm.. She was going to sell the exact same type of fish for $10.. And I doubt anyone, I mean anyone would pay that much for a single betta....


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

I really hope that the price on that first betta is a typo!! I dont think that fish is attractive at all! I really like the look of the dumbos, but I would never get one because I'm sure it has a huge effect on how they swim!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL.. I am sorry but I just think that betta is gross. =X


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

It wasnt a typo.. The breeder had two others for the same price. And I agree.. Its very ugly... lol


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Bwhaha glad I am not alone in thinking that!


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Even the albinos need some lovn'!
A lot of really nice bunnies get passed up cause of their 'evil' eyes.
This fishy is expensive O.O


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

ilovebunnies said:


> Even the albinos need some lovn'!
> A lot of really nice bunnies get passed up cause of their 'evil' eyes.
> This fishy is expensive O.O


It's those "evil" eyes that draw me to the bunnies. LOL. I want a bunny.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

ilovebunnies said:


> Even the albinos need some lovn'!
> A lot of really nice bunnies get passed up cause of their 'evil' eyes.
> This fishy is expensive O.O


bunnies, hamsters, rats, mice, guinea pigs... I couldnt have something like that with red eyes. all beacuse of some book I read a s alittle kid. it might have been a goosebumps book, not sure. lol!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the goosebumps series, I read the whole series when I was 8!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, not a typo. This fish herself was posted for the exact same price a couple of months ago. Albino bettas typically aren't sold because they have a host of problems. You'd be spending 2000 dollars on a fish that might not last too long anyways. It's unfortunate, but albinos simply aren't healthy animals. (In fish, that is. Other animals are completely fine when they're albino).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

crowntail lover said:


> Did you not see DL's pic...? hummm.. She was going to sell the exact same type of fish for $10.. And I doubt anyone, I mean anyone would pay that much for a single betta....


Actually i did see DL's picture, but im sure he/she is reconsidering the price. At least a little higher than $10 though.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

i personally would love to have an albino betta (but not for $2,000), i dont think they look terrible, but then again i am very much a fan of rarity in all of my hobbys. the fewer of them around, the more i want it... which sucks because all my hobbys tend to be expensive, the drum set i have my eyes on for some point in the future starts at $3,000 for just the shells, and ill probably spend $10,000 or more for the cymbals, and im a total car nut so those expenses should be self explanatory lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She's albino and from Thailand...I give her 6 months in a new home.....if that.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Duncan13 said:


> I love the goosebumps series, I read the whole series when I was 8!


Bwahaha I LOVED them too!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> She's albino and from Thailand...I give her 6 months in a new home.....if that.


Im confused why did you say give her 6 months in a new home?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I think he meant 6 months to live. I would buy her for, 5 bucks maybe.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think that she is worth WAY more money than $5

Since she is on AB and is a HM She would be about $20-$30


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

But she most likely also has birth defects that any ethical breeder wouldn't be trying to exploit. She's probably blind. That, by itself, should make her less than a normal betta because she's not healthy. Albinism SHOULDN'T be bred for. It's not healthy in fish like it's okay in for other animals. It's like breeding for overly large fins that drag bettas down. It's doesn't better the animal, it harms it. This fish would have a much better life if she'd been born a normal, because then she'd be able to fend for herself at least. As it is, she's stuck in a small tank because her breeder is trying to exploit her birth defects and no one wants to take in a fish who's unhealthy.
It shouldn't be encouraged at all.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess thats true. i agree. I think that this breeder should just give the female a good life while she lives it and stop trying to sell her.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Note the feedback....this guy has none........


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

do you mean that, that guy has no feedback?


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

ilovebunnies said:


> Even the albinos need some lovn'!
> A lot of really nice bunnies get passed up cause of their 'evil' eyes.
> This fishy is expensive O.O


 
I totally agree they need sum luving too. Ill take them if no one else will


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> do you mean that, that guy has no feedback?


 He has a 0/0 on aquabid....meaning no one has bought his auctions/he's never sold before....kinda sketchy.

I'll ask Linda when I pick up my fish which Thai breeders are scammers....99% of them are legit.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> He has a 0/0 on aquabid....meaning no one has bought his auctions/he's never sold before....kinda sketchy.
> 
> I'll ask Linda when I pick up my fish which Thai breeders are scammers....99% of them are legit.


I dont think that anyone would be stupid enough to buy a $2000, fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

bettalover2033 said:


> I dont think that anyone would be stupid enough to buy a $2000, fish


Let's hope not! lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Let's hope not! lol


Exactly lol. Well im glad they he finally stopped and it is growing back so nicely!


----------

